# ~~~> Safety



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

how do you keep your important documents safe while living in mexico?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A safe is not a bad idea .... or under the mattress


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

A safe in a bank, or perhaps with a "notario" .


----------

